# Gravlax (cured salmon). Any experience?



## JustJoel (Mar 27, 2018)

I’d like to make some Scandinavian cured salmon. I’ve read about a dozen recipes, and while they’re all similar, the salt and sugar ratios vary wildly!

I’m not going to make a whole side of salmon, there’s only two of us. I don’t even want to make a whole pound, but most of the recipes say not to use less, as the salmon will become very salty.

Does anyone have experience with this northern delicacy?

PS
Can one use fennel instead of dill? I know, it won’t be gravlax anymore, but I thought it’d be an interesting variation...


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 27, 2018)

My mother's family comes from the area where every proud family has their own special  gravlax recipe, it like ever one elses but still a guarded secret.
I can  get you my mum recipe, it works every time and  yes it has to have dill.

Yes I am a Swede and live in Sweden . 

I will call  my mum for a smaller recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

I have made graved laks (that's how Danes spell it) a number of times. I have always made with smaller quantities. I think the trick is using thick pieces of salmon. Julia Child even had a recipe for making it from already sliced salmon. It was ready in a few hours. Maybe that's the trick, not leaving it too long. My personal experience is that you want Atlantic salmon for this. The two times I used wild Pacific salmon, it was bland.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 27, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> My mother's family comes from the area where every proud family has their own special  gravlax recipe, it like ever one elses but still a guarded secret.
> I can  get you my mum recipe, it works every time and  yes it has to have dill.
> 
> Yes I am a Swede and live in Sweden .
> ...


Oh please, please do! And give my regards to your Mum, and tell her thank you!


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 27, 2018)

JustJoel, you can freeze gravlax too and it holds for 3 months.  I still haven't gotten hold of my mum.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

I have successfully made graved laks without defrosting the salmon or the dill before adding the salt and sugar.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 27, 2018)

We've made citrus cured gravlax before, you use the zest of orangrs, lemons and limes besides dill, you use some kind of booze too, either gin or vodka, don't remember off top of head.  It's an Emeril recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

Someone, I can't remember who, but I think it was Good Eats tested making graved laks with booze and without. They couldn't tell any difference, so I'm not wasting good booze on it next time I make it.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 27, 2018)

It didn't use much, just enough to get the salt, sugar and zest going.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> It didn't use much, just enough to get the salt, sugar and zest going.


I was probably using more than necessary. I was following a recipe from Julia Child and she tended to be generous with booze.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 27, 2018)

I just looked it up 1\4 cup vodka, recommended Absolut lemon flavor, 2 pounds salmon.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 27, 2018)

taxy - I saw the look in your eye and the grin on your face when you talked about making graved lax...   keep on putting in the vodka!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> taxy - I saw the look in your eye and the grin on your face when you talked about making graved lax...   keep on putting in the vodka!



I guess I'll just have to do my own side by side experimentation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 28, 2018)

With a sidecar glass of vodka to clear the palate between recipes, right *taxy*?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> With a sidecar glass of vodka to clear the palate between recipes, right *taxy*?


Akvavit, if I can find any.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2018)

I made gravlax at culinary school. It was for a seafood buffet and it turned out great. We made it without alcohol. Love the stuff!

Lydia!


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I have made graved laks (that's how Danes spell it) a number of times. I have always made with smaller quantities. I think the trick is using thick pieces of salmon. Julia Child even had a recipe for making it from already sliced salmon. It was ready in a few hours. Maybe that's the trick, not leaving it too long. My personal experience is that you want Atlantic salmon for this. The two times I used *wild Pacific salmon*, it was bland.



When I  lived in Tacoma, Washington, I found that the Pacific Salmon was very strong when cooked just as is from the sea. I love salmon, but can only eat a small bit at a time.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 30, 2018)

My mum is off with church choir, be back home tomorrow said dad and then offered me lark tounge paté recipe from a  old german cookbook..  1 lark tounge and 1  oxtounge is the base, I dont think I can find either.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2018)

I just came across this video for Swedish Gravlax and Potato Salad. It sounds great.

https://www.facebook.com/swedense/videos/10156171720429720/

Here's the list of ingredients, from the video:

Salmon fillet - 750 g
Sea salt - 4 tablespoons
Sugar - 4 tablespoons
Dill - 100 g
Ground white pepper - 2 teaspoons
Potatoes - 800 g
Radish, green asperagus, spring onions - bundle of each
Crème fraîche (20% fat) - 200 g
Mayonnaise - 3 tablespoons
Dijon mustard - 2.5 tablespoons
Parsley - 40 g
Vinegar - 1.5 teaspoons
Vegetable oil - 200 ml
Lemon - 1


----------

